# London 1976 progress log



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

Not been on for a very long time. Just finished a 2 year stretch for armed robbery lol. Na just kidding.

Nothing has changed that much since I was on last. More or less stay the same weight the whole year. I don't bulk ever and I'm permanently on a diet/cut haha.

I hover around 70-75kg all year.

At the moment everything is low. Ie protein/carbs/fat/cals.

Currently on my 10th day on the reload stack.


----------



## Neil R (Oct 29, 2006)

How "low" is your protein/carbs/fats?

Too low on all 3 would put you in a 'starvation mode' and negetively effect your ability to lose bodyfat.

{ I'm aware "low" is personal do the individual, hence asking   }


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

I don't count Neil. Cals could be anywhere between 1500/2000 most days.

Protein 50g-150g a day. Protein is sometimes lower than what I mentioned already. Carbs and fats are low. Hence why Im a skinny f**k lol.. I just get too lazy sometimes and don't eat as much. I have never ate like BB. I know this is a s**t excuse and everyone can find time to eat.

But I'm gonna get back on track and try and eat more.

I just eat like a normal guy who doesn't train.


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

I'm not after the BB look Neil. More of a catalogue model who models swimwear haha

Lean with not much muscle


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

Would appreciate if someone can give me a diet plan to aim at. My biggest problem is FOOD. Maybe I'm just scared of getting a bit fat ha


----------



## Neil R (Oct 29, 2006)

If your on ReLoad, I would start off concentrating on consistently getting the 150g Protein per day.

Small steps. Easy to build on.


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

Ok I'm gonna aim for 150g protein. Best start drinking more shakes. Just picked my boy up for new secondary school and he gets in the car and says " my maths teacher has huge muscles, all the girls were looking at him " my reply was " bigger than mine" he just looked at me and laughed.

Best start eating more after that lol


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

Yesterday was chest and tri's

Flat bench @ 80kg 3x6

Incline @ 70kg @ 3x8

Cable flies @ 30kg 3x12

Dips @ 5x10

Push up

30 mins job done bosh

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

6 months time, lets see all those weights increase bud..


----------



## Shambo (Mar 13, 2013)

Your pretty strong for not being very heavy or eating much.


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

I'm not that strong lol. Been training about 7 years now.

Hopefully the weights will increase along with my food intake

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

Another thing on my list is legs . Must do legs, but when I go to train em I just skip em and do something else. Main reason why I rarely train legs is cause my legs are always tired and feel like jelly.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chrissy....... (Nov 25, 2013)

Sometimes the weight we can push with our legs leaves you feeling rather drained and sick. Legs do actually respond well to high reps, you could try something like sets of 20 reps on leg press nice and deep. You will find that very bearable and it will keep symmetry.


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

I don't do legs chris because my legs always feel tired even before I do anything mate

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

Legs are always tired and feel like jelly all the time this is why I don't train them. Also my knees are always sore.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

Legs done

Leg press

Ext

Curls

Db walking lunges

Gonna do squats next time. Gym was packed with hoodrats so couldn't get barbell.

Only thing good about my legs are my calfs considering I don't train em.

Think I need to split leg sess in 2 different workouts.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

Chicken is in the oven and just made my meal replacement shake for later

200ml of milk

Banana

2 scoops of B&R

Oats

2 tablespoons of peanut butter

Need to get some extra cals in me

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

I've put the above in the freezer and just tasted it. Omg it taste mint

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

This will be my routine for a while , how does it look ?

Incline

Decline

Flys

Dips

Press ups

•••••••••••••••••••

Deads

Pull ups

Lat pull downs

Barbell row

Ez curls

Hammers curls

Concentration curls

••••••••••••••••••••••••••••

Squats

Walking lunges

Leg press

Extensions

Shrugs

Upright rows

••••••••••••••••••••••

Shoulder press

Side lateral raise

Front lateral raise

Rear delts

Abs

•••••••••••••••

SLDL

Leg curls

Calfs

Core exercises

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

Today went like this.

28kg db shoulder press 3x8

6kg db side lat raises @ 3x15

12kg front lat raises @ 3x10

Shrugs

Upright rows

Facepulls

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Old Yin (Jul 27, 2014)

London1976 said:


> I don't do legs chris because my legs always feel tired even before I do anything mate
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Your legs are you key . As a skinny guy myself . We must do legs to help our full body grow in my opinion . That how skinny guy can unlock growth


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

I agree totally. I know legs are very important to give it that extra balance to your body, releases growth hormones and that. I will be including legs from now on.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

Old Yin said:


> Your legs are you key . As a skinny guy myself . We must do legs to help our full body grow in my opinion . That how skinny guy can unlock growth


You calling me skinny lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

The other reason why I hate legs is the DOMS I get. As this present moment I'm finding it difficult to put my shoes and socks on. My legs and butt cheeks are killing me  . Plus it takes a whole week to recover.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tokyofist1466868046 (Jul 27, 2014)

DOMS is never fun.... well except to any onlookers who have a chuckle seeing your discomfort. 

I usually tend to get DOMS on my first big workout on a muscle group following a long period of rest (for example I have a knee niggle that says hello from time to time which I need to rest. Once it dies down and I reintroduce squatting I tend to get DOMS following the first workout).

I find that as long as you work your legs regularly as part of your normal routine, then DOMS shouldn't crop up again.

So you just need to grit your teeth and endure:

- walking a bit like John Wayne

- looking like an old man coming down stairs

- having to use the towel rail or loo roll holder to lower yourself onto the toilet


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

I too have trouble with both knees. Gonna stop cardio for a while whist I'm training legs

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

Today was chest and triceps

Flat @ 50kg 2x12 WU

80kg 1x10

85kg 2 x 5

28kg db inclines @ 3x10

Dips @ 3x10

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tokyofist1466868046 (Jul 27, 2014)

Some decent weights lifted there dude. 

You gonna strap some weights on for your dips next session?

And what happened to your planned flys and press ups?


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

After chest session my triceps fell asleep lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

Have to buy belt for the dips mate. Normally I hold a 14kg db in between my legs

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gingernut (Dec 11, 2006)

Why are you putting shrugs with legs?I'd put them either with back, or shoulders. I'd be tempted to take DL out of back day, otherwise you are incorporating legs into 3 workouts which is quite a lot. Legs twice a week to bring them up is good and I find legs can feel rubbish until they are warmed up properly.


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

I've always done them with back or shoulders too. Just like to change and mix it up a bit

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

Think about getting a base before do that dude


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

I've had a base for the past 7 years hahahaha

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

Squats @ 50kg @ 5x12

Walking lunges @ 14kg db x3

Ext @ 45kg x 4x10

5 mins skipping followed by some crunches

Stretches

Today's weigh in is a impressive 76kg ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tokyofist1466868046 (Jul 27, 2014)

Good effort London. 

Does your shocked face e press ion mean that your weight is higher than you're used to (or comfortable with)?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

Was floating around 73kg but since reload stack its 76kg. Defo got nothing to do with calories cause this is always low

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tokyofist1466868046 (Jul 27, 2014)

That is impressive. 

Will be purchasing some Reload this week to start when I get back from hols in a weeks time.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

BB shoulder press @ 60kg 3x8

Side lateral raises @ 10kg 4x8

Bent over lat raises @ 8kg 4x8

20kg plates Shrugs @ 3x10

20kg plate upright rows @ 3x10

All my movements are strict and very slow reps.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

Just purchased a door gym. Nice bit of kit 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

Legs today went like this.

Squats @ 50kg @ 5x12.

This was ass to floor on every rep. I know it's not much weight, but it was enough for me to get to 12 reps. My legs are my weakest link.

Leg press @ 70kg @ 5x10

Last set was a pyramid set and dropped it from 70 to 35kg till failure.

That's all I done for legs but now my legs are fooked.

Let's all be nice to each other ?


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

Loving my new door gym. I'm doing Chins and pull ups every day for a bit, never felt my back ache like this before but it's a nice ache.

Let's all be nice to each other ?


----------



## tokyofist1466868046 (Jul 27, 2014)

Yo London.

How's your routine going?


----------



## TheTransporter (Jan 30, 2014)

Cant beat chins for building the back, that n bent rows and deads


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

Im still here haha, Not trained for 6 weeks. No cardio either, just fancied a nice break from the gym. Im gonna go back in the new year tho. I still look smoking hot tho as usuall


----------



## tokyofist1466868046 (Jul 27, 2014)

You're alive. We were about to send out a search party for you. 

Lock up your wives and daughters.... London's smoking body is still on the loose! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

SSSSSSSSSSSmokin!

Wondered where you were... I`d presumed you were trekking the deep himalayas on a quest for the golden abs


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

Back at the gym. Been off for 3 months. Just ordered these lot : RELOAD AND TRIB-Z, MASS PROTEIN, REZOLUTON AND EPIC all from extreme nutrition and maximum performance. O and a new skipping rope


----------



## tokyofist1466868046 (Jul 27, 2014)

Back with a bang. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

Abs abs abs! Yes yes yes!


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

TheCrazyCal said:


> Abs abs abs! Yes yes yes!


Abs are slowly getting there cal. My quest is ever ongoing lol


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

2nd day of hitting gym. I only trained 1 day last week due to feeling not well. Trained back and biceps yesterday, and today im proper aching. Trapz, legs and biceps are aching. I guess this is because I haven't trained in 3 months.

When using trap bar would you do this on leg or back day ?

I have been using it on back day, but my legs are aching today from using it ?

Would it be better doing it on leg day ?


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

Trap bar is leg and back day.. Id do back with it


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

Something simple could be

Day 1

Leg press, bench, bi's,tri's.

Day 2 trap bar, mili press, chins, calves.

If weights for first 2 exercises don't go up it won't work.


----------



## gingernut (Dec 11, 2006)

TheCrazyCal said:


> Trap bar is leg and back day.. Id do back with it


I'd agree.


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

Ok it's time to play. I have received all my stuff from extreme and maximum performance,

Reload and trib-z, mass, epic and rezolution. I will keep updating on how I get on with all these. I'm having 4 protein drinks a day, I'm not a big eater and I never will be, just about manage 3 meals a day. Currently @ 76kg. Watch this space!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Neil R (Oct 29, 2006)

Do you have a specific target in terms of bdywgt you want to get to?


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

This may sound crazy but I wanna be lighter, 10.5 stone would be OK. Staying small and light appeals to me more mate.


----------



## tokyofist1466868046 (Jul 27, 2014)

Not crazy at all.

It's your life and your goals. 

How tall are you London?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

Tiny mate 5,6


----------



## tokyofist1466868046 (Jul 27, 2014)

Good things come in small packages.

(My dad is a similar height... And that's what he says... To which my mum usually follows up with "poison comes in tiny bottles") 

Just checking you weren't like 6ft and looking to be 10stone. Each to their own... But that would have been on the light side. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Neil R (Oct 29, 2006)

tokyofist said:


> Not crazy at all.
> 
> It's your life and your goals.


Was just about to say the same thing


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

76kg u porky fvuker lol


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

Oi I'm not porkie. I do need some more meat on me lol.I'm scared I'll look like you if I got porkie


----------



## tokyofist1466868046 (Jul 27, 2014)

Ooooooooh shots fired!! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

Oioi fatboy any updates?


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

Nope nothing to update yet fatboi haha

Let's all be nice to each other ?

I love you Cal ?


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

lol I never wrote that cal


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

I don't update my wonderful log as much, training is going well.

Today went like this,

Trap bar lifts @ 3x10 @ 121kg 

Upright rows @ 3x10 @ 50kg

Wide grip chins @ 3x8

Finished off with few biceps curls and some crunches

I never go mad on biceps, few curls here and there.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

Heh heh... I like to pretend...

Trap bars gone up.. Are you using the high handles?


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

Yes mate, handles are high. Numbers are higher than last time cause the last time was my 1st ever time using a trap bar. So was kinda experimenting with it. But yesterdays 121kg was just struggling to make 10 reps


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

Today was training my wheels. Now my new gym has proper equipment for training wheels I have no excuse now.

Squats @ 70kg 3x10

New laying leg press machine @ 160kg 5x8

New donkey calf raises machine @ 80kg 5x10

My wheels are smashed


----------



## X3_1986 (Oct 12, 2010)

Is that all you do for legs?


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

I don't often do legs mate, but I tend to stick to compounds when doing legs. This seems to work for me cause my legs are fcked today.


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

Surely doing presses and squats is enough. Reason I tend not to do legs is cause of my sore knees afterwards.


----------



## X3_1986 (Oct 12, 2010)

Not picking fault mate, just curious. Some people don't train legs much because they're naturally gifted. Where as people like me have chicken legs and really have to work for the smallest of gains lol.


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

I too have chicken legs, but they look ok on me cause I'm a skinny fcuk


----------



## X3_1986 (Oct 12, 2010)

That's where we differ lil... I'm an over weight fatty lol, hopefully not for to long though.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

I have a dominant upper body and always prioritise legs, but use less volume than that.

It's not how much u do its how u do it.

Do big progressive weights even for only 1 exercise for 3 sets and ur legs will grow.

If doing more is barely working once uv given up on adding more in till u cant walk..

Try cutting back, do 3 brutally hard sets to the point you cant walk...?

Takes time and patience and alot of hard work to be able to build up to it...


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

Don't come on here much these days as you can tell lol. Not trained for 5 weeks, wanted a nice rest. Been doing some walking/jogging/sprinting in my local park instead. About 3-5 miles 3 times per week. I'm still a lean sexy mofo tho.


----------

